# Come to Slovakia(central Europe)



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

Brezno:aprox22000population 
spring2006(april)
city centre with catholic church and town hall..nowadays just museum









corner building..before bank(agricultural bank) ..70 years ago now town hall









Law-court( during slovak socialist republic this building was boarding houses)








from above..near (Low tatras mountains) north side aprox12km








from above...view south side









12km north Low tatras mountains..tallest peak is dumbier(2020m)


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice Pics! but where are all the People?


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

That picture was taken saturday afternoon ...so probably all people are home ...town proper have only17000 people


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

few more photos
orava castle








kosice cathedral(most east europe gothic cathedral)








bojnice castle








high tatras mountain








president palace








kosice
















banska bystrica








trnava








bardejov








levoca








banska stiavnica


----------



## Sukino (Feb 11, 2006)

*Source*: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarka/sets/72157594409509007/


----------



## bpg_nl (Nov 27, 2006)

Our national football team will play against Slovakia tomorrow. I saw some television reports about Slovakia yesterday and I must admit...beautiful landscapes


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Beautiful! Thank you,Marek!


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Farean said:


> Nice Pics! but where are all the People?


:lol:


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

*add Slovakian towns *


----------



## bpg_nl (Nov 27, 2006)

bpg_nl said:


> Our national football team will play against Slovakia tomorrow. I saw some television reports about Slovakia yesterday and I must admit...beautiful landscapes



Oops I made a mistake...we don't play against Slovakia but against Slovenia :lol: After seeing this thread I think both countries are beautiful!


----------

